# What Catfish Can I Get



## CornSnakeLover (Mar 8, 2008)

I have a 60 gallon (2ft) fish tank (Hopfuly getting 4ft in couple of months) I have 6 Danios in thre at moment. Im getting 5 Tetras and 3 corys (Peppered) Im not bothered about if it grows to big my mom or boyfriend will take it off my hands and put it in their tank. Though it would be nice to keep it if possible. 

I would like a ctafish that isnt a plec! or going to eat my smaller fish and wont grow out my tank and if it does wont grow too quick whats your ideas ?


----------



## Aquai (Feb 11, 2009)

Tbh, there's not much, maybe pictus cats at a push, but all others grow very rapidly and could eat danios from a small size no problem...

Also how have you got a 60 gallon 2' tank?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

CornSnakeLover said:


> I have a 60 gallon (2ft) fish tank (Hopfuly getting 4ft in couple of months) I have 6 Danios in thre at moment. Im getting 5 Tetras and 3 corys (Peppered) Im not bothered about if it grows to big my mom or boyfriend will take it off my hands and put it in their tank. Though it would be nice to keep it if possible.
> 
> I would like a ctafish that isnt a plec! or going to eat my smaller fish and wont grow out my tank and if it does wont grow too quick whats your ideas ?


All cat fish below will live full time(they won't out grow) with you danios and tetras.They are all small.

Hoplo catfish.(6inch) 









Banjo catfish.(5inch) hides under sandy gravel.









Emerald catfish.(3-5inch)









Otto pleco(2 inch)









Bristlenose pleco(5inch)no where near the size of common pleco.Bristlenose pleco's come in a couple differant colour mutations.And is availible in vailfin.










And there is ofcourse countless cory catfish speices to chose from.
cory catfish - Google Image Search


----------



## Omerov1986 (Feb 11, 2009)

er, the banjo would easily eat the danios, however i can recommend synodontis nigriventis (SP?) its a dwarf syno, also know as the upside down cat, great little fish.

did you mean 60 litre?


----------



## Aquai (Feb 11, 2009)

> Emerald catfish.(3-5inch)


That's a cory and i'm guessing he doesn't want anymore of those as he already has 3.



> Bristlenose pleco(5inch)no where near the size of common pleco.Bristlenose pleco's come in a couple differant colour mutations.And is availible in vailfin.


----->



> I would like a ctafish that isnt a plec!


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Aquai said:


> That's a cory and i'm guessing he doesn't want anymore of those as he already has 3.


Emerald catfish are often mistaken for corydoras some scientists believe they are related but they are classed under a different genus. 





Aquai said:


> ----->


When someone says pleco 9 times out of 10 they mean common pleco.And of course he dosen't want a common pleco in a 2ft tank due to the size they can grow.But a bristlenose is a differant ballgame.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Omerov1986 said:


> er, the banjo would easily eat the danios,


I've had banjo cat's in a community tank with livebearers,tetras'etc i never had a problem.They just hid in the sandy bottom comming out for bloodworms.Then back under they went.They only tend to grow 4inch and there not what you call tank cruisers danios get 2inch and there speedy little buggers.So they will rerely cross paths with midway and top cruisers.


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

*hi*

i want a sucker fish or plec for a cold water tank, can you recommened one~?


----------



## Aquai (Feb 11, 2009)

Hillstream mountain loach


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

Aquai said:


> Tbh, there's not much, maybe pictus cats at a push, but all others grow very rapidly and could eat danios from a small size no problem...
> 
> Also how have you got a 60 gallon 2' tank?


Erm 2' is only one measurement. Could be a 2 foot cube which would be roughly 60 gallons


----------



## Omerov1986 (Feb 11, 2009)

2 foot cube is 50 gallon, ive got one


----------



## Omerov1986 (Feb 11, 2009)

gazz said:


> I've had banjo cat's in a community tank with livebearers,tetras'etc i never had a problem.They just hid in the sandy bottom comming out for bloodworms.Then back under they went.They only tend to grow 4inch and there not what you call tank cruisers danios get 2inch and there speedy little buggers.So they will rerely cross paths with midway and top cruisers.



i know there is a rare chance, but it could STILL happen:bash:


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Your best bet isnt with Catfish if im honest. A few species of Plec might fit?. Rubbernosed ect. Or a whiptail cat, not too sure if they are too big, but i have one in a 6ft that is only 6" at 5years old. Or small loaches such as Khuili?.


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

Omerov1986 said:


> 2 foot cube is 50 gallon, ive got one


50 imperial gallons. Most references to gallons is US (approx 3.78 litres, imp gallon is approx 4.5 litres)


----------



## CornSnakeLover (Mar 8, 2008)

First of im a she not a he !

Im not after a plec expect zebra and yes i meant liter (Sorry)

How about a *Synodontis* petricola these grow to 3.5 " max - or so google says. The upside down cat can grow massive my boyfriend has one in his tank probs not the drawf though


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

what about Thai or African glass catfish?


----------



## saint_dracula (Jul 4, 2008)

Synodontis get huge.

What about

-Hara hara

-Ereisthes Hara

-Batasio species

-Dianema (although they can get quite expensive and you should buy many)

-Megalechis picta

-Microglanis species (as the name implies, small catfish) I have 4.

-Tatia or small Auchenipteridae catfish (wood catfish) Try Tatia Perugiae

Pictus will get quite big.

What about Raphael catfish?

hope that helped


----------



## motty123 (Oct 4, 2008)

theses are good to have


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

motty123 said:


> theses are good to have


 they're not catfish....:whistling2:


----------



## motty123 (Oct 4, 2008)

daftlassieEmma said:


> they're not catfish....:whistling2:


 
ya i no but they are good to have i had some


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

motty123 said:


> ya i no but they are good to have i had some


ah i see, good stuff 
i've got them atm with hopes to breed :flrt:


----------



## CornSnakeLover (Mar 8, 2008)

Well Im thinking of getting a upside down cat, and hoping for the best. I know there is a risk of eating the smaller fish but that could happened with anything. Many people have said it wont happen while only a couple said it will. 

Do you guys say that a upside down cat will be alright with small tetras and danios etc.


----------



## CornSnakeLover (Mar 8, 2008)

So what you think ?


----------



## Omerov1986 (Feb 11, 2009)

motty123 said:


> theses are good to have


judging by your other posts, what do you keep these in? a goldfish bowl? :whistling2:


----------



## Omerov1986 (Feb 11, 2009)

CornSnakeLover said:


> So what you think ?


as i suggested, go for the dwarf upside down cat, it will be a great addition to your tank, make sure that you have bogwood in there or some sort of other shelter and they love to hover in out and around the territory that they set up around a specific shelter, get 3-4 if money permits to, they stay around in a little shoal and develop a dominance regime amongst themselves
: victory:


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

saint_dracula said:


> Synodontis get huge.
> 
> What about
> 
> ...


not all synos get huge. They range from a few inches up to the big ones. They're a large family of fish you can't blanket them all as one thing.

raphael cats get fairly big. Anywhere up to 8 inches is not uncommon so again not ideal


----------



## Omerov1986 (Feb 11, 2009)

mike515 said:


> not all synos get huge. They range from a few inches up to the big ones. They're a large family of fish you can't blanket them all as one thing.
> 
> raphael cats get fairly big. Anywhere up to 8 inches is not uncommon so again not ideal


thanks for the back up:notworthy::whistling2:


----------

